# Pieces or works about Resurection or Metamorphosis



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Looking for music or part of works about 
Resurection or Metamorphosis, named or inspiric lyrics. 

Thanks,


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You mean like the Symphony No. 2 by Gustav Mahler, known as the Resurrection Symphony?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Or Strauss's (instrumental) "Metamorphosen?"


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Mahler 2 is the obvious one. The finale is supposed to represent the moment when one finally realizes that Resurrection does indeed exist, it is one of the greatest moments of exaltation in all music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Messiah, Part III


----------



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Mahler 2 is the obvious one. The finale is supposed to represent the moment when one finally realizes that Resurrection does indeed exist, it is one of the greatest moments of exaltation in all music.


Leonard Bersntein, at Resurrection Finaly


----------

